# مجتهد بس ......



## islamzeiad (25 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم
انا طالب بجامعة البلقاء بالاردن سنة تانية و تخصصي ميكاترونكس
حتى الان انا ما طلعت عن المواد اللي اخدتها بالجامعة
الا بعض الاشياء متل ال pic و بعض اساسيات اساسيات الماتلاب
(يعني تقريبا ولا اشي):3:
بس حاب اعرف انا ايش ممكن ادرس امور تانية بتهمني كميكاترونكس
يعني كتب , برامج (اشي ادرسو بالبيت)من خلال النت
يا ريت اللي عندو خبرة يفيدني
شكرا كتييييييييير


----------



## ياسر الشعار (1 يوليو 2011)

تنقسم هندسة الميكاترونكس إلى أربع أقسام رئيسية و هي 

1. الأنظمة الكهربائية وبالأخص الإلكترونية
2. الأنظمة الميكانيكية 
3. أنظمة التحكم 
4. أنظمة الحاسوب 

بالنسبة لأنظمة الكهربائية يتم دراسة أمور كثيرة منها 

1. طرق تحليل الدوائر الكهربائية سواء كانت من نوع DC أو دوائر Ac أو دوائر Embedded 

تتم دراسة أنواع الدوائر الكهربائية و طرق تحليل الدوائر و حساب الفولتية و التيار والطاقة بطرق رائعة (بالإنجليزية Analysis of Circuit)

طبعا هذه بداية المرحلة 

2. أنواع الإلكترونيات و طرق تحليل الدوائر الإلكترونية و حساب بعض الأشياء المتعلقة بالإلكترونيات 
(بالإنجليزية Electronics Devices and Amplifier ) ، مع التنوية أن الإكترونيات تختلف حسب الطاقة لذلك بعد دراسة هذا الموضوع بشكل موثوق يجب دراسة مادة أخرى تسمى بالإلكترونيات الطاقة و بالإنجليزية (Power Electronics )
لم أذكر التفاصيل هنا لأن كل شيء في زمانه رائع 

3. أنواع أجهزة القياس (instruments measurement) و أنواع الحساسات و المحركات (sensors and actuators)

بالنسبة للأنظمة الميكانيكة يتم دراسة ما يلي 

1. دراسة سكون و حركة الأجسام و حساب عدة أشياء يهتم فيها المهندسون من ناحية القوة والإزاحة و المسافة و السرعة و التسارع و...... (و بالإنجليزية تضم Physics, Statics, Dynamics)

2. دراسة أنواع المواد و درجات القوة و الصلابة , والقوى الداخلية Strength of Materials

3. دراسة صفات خاصة للمواد السائلة و الغازية مثل الضغط و الحرارة و الكمية Thermodynamics

4. تصميم أجهزة ميكانيكية و قطع ميكانيكية مثل البراغي و القير و البيل و الأقشطة و البريك 
تصميم أقرب إلى الهندسة العكسية و هنا الكل يقول كل مصمم مهندس و ليس كل مهندس مصمم فالتصميم أعلى درجة من الهندسة لكنها بحاجة إليها 
(بالإنجليزية Mechanical Engineering Design)

5. الأنظمة الهيدروليكية و النيوماتية بالمختصر أنظمة الزيت وهي هيدروليك و أنظمة الهواء وهي نيوماتك (Hydraulics And Pneumatic )

بالنسبة لأنظمة التحكم تتم دراسة ما يلي 

1. أنواع الأنظمة و كيفية تحليلها و التحكم بالأنظمة، أنواع الأخطاء و كيفية تقليلها و نظريات التحكم 
(Control Theory)

2. دراسة أنواع دوائر التحكم وكيفية حساب و تحسين أداء الأنظمة 

..........

بالنسبة لأنظمة الحاسوب تتم دراسة ما يلي 

1. أنواع الحواسيب الشخصية و الصناعية و الإختلاف بينهم و أنواع المدخلات و المخرجات 

2. أنواع دوائر الرقمية و كيفية تحليلها ، و أيضا تصميم الدوائر الرقمية Digital Circuits 

3. أنواع وحدة المعالج المركزي CPU و المعالج الدقيق Microprocessor و المتحكم الدقيق Microcontroller والإختلاف بينهم 
أنواع الذاكرات Memory و أنواع المسجلات Registers ، كيفة عملها ، كيفية العمل عليهم ، كيفية الدوائر التي تعمل عليها هذه الوحدات، برمجتهم 

4. المحاكاة و تحليل الأنظمة عن طريق برامج هندسية مثل
MATLAB and Simulation, Automation, Lab view, AutoCAD

5. البرمجة مثل C++ و الأسمبلي أو لغة البيسك و هناك لغات أخرى حسب الحاجة
.................................................. .................................................. ..........

مع هذه الأقسام هناك نقاط تقاطع بمعنى دراسة قسمين تحت مسمى واحد 

1. أنظمة الإلكتروميكانيك Electro-Mechanics ويتم دراسة أنواع المحولات الكهربائية و المحركات الكهربائية و القطع مثل الريلي و الكونتاكتور و .....
تسمى Electrical Machines و كيفية حل دوائر مثل هذا النوع وتصميم المحركات بأنواعها

2. أنظمة (PLC) (Programming Logic Controller)
وهي أنظمة تحكم و برمجة في نفس الوقت و هو عالم بحد ذاته 

3. أنظمة أتمتة الأصناعية Automation Industry و هو تحويل جميع الأنظمة إلى أنظمة أتوماتيكية العمل و الإصلاح

4. الأنظمة العصبونية neural systems وأنظمة الذكاء الصناعي Artificial Intelligence 

5. الروبوتات بأنواعها كيفية تصميميها ميكانيكيا و كهربائيا و تحكما ، Robotics 

6. ........... بعض مهندسين الميكاترونكس يدرون الأجهزة الطبية و أنواعها


>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> >>


تستطيع التعلم على البرامج مثل الماتلاب و الأتوميشن 
حاول تتعلم على المصفوفات و الرياضيات 
بصير تحضر فيديو عن أنواع عدة للميكاترونكس


http://www.engr.colostate.edu/~dga/v...ics/index.html

تعلم على الحساسات 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t51114.html


----------



## islamzeiad (6 يوليو 2011)

الله يجزيك الخير مهندس ياسر
الحمدلله بعد الرد تاعك انا هسا عرفت كيف رح تكون طريقتي بالدراسة
يعني بالنسبة لتحليل الدوائر الكهربائية فأخدنا مادتين فيها و الحمدلله فاهمهم
و الدوائر الاكترونية و الالات الكهربائية نفس الشي
وايضا بالنسبة لل sensors اخدنا مبادئ القياسات و استخدام السينسورز و تطبيقاتها
بس نحنا جامعتنا ضعيفة بقسم الميكانيك اللي يمكن لازم نتقنه اذا بدنا نشتغل ميكاترونكس ك " تصميم "
و هو برأيي اجمل قسم بالميكاترونكس
اما بالنسبة للبرامج فكما ذكرت انا تعلمت برمجة الميكروكنترولر و تعلمت المحاكاة على الوورك بينش و على برنامج البروتوس ( و لكن لم احترف اي منها حتى الان ) و كذلك بالنسبة الماتلاب
بس لو سمحت عندي سؤال : برنامج autocad هل هو مهم جدا ام ان الاولوية للبرامج الاخرى (بالنسبة للميكاترونكس ) ؟؟؟؟
و يعطيك العافية على ردك المفصل


----------



## ياسر الشعار (6 يوليو 2011)

بداية بالنسبة للتصميم فهو موضوع كبيييير و خاصة في الدول العربية 
ثانيا بالنسبة للصناعة ، الأتوكاد مهم جدا في رسم المخططات و المشاريع الصناعية وله تطبيقات كثيرة 
كل برنامج له تطبيقات معينة وبالنسبة للأولوية فهذا يعتمد على التطبيق 
حاول أن تعمل لك برنامجا للنجاح في حياتك 
بالتوفيق


----------



## nisrenh (10 أغسطس 2011)

ممكن مساعدة انا بعمل دراسة فى الcontrol theory ومش عارفة ايه البرامج اللى بتشتغل عليها غير الماتلاب ممكن بس اللى يعرف يقولى اسمها وانا ابحث عنها واتعلمها


----------

